# 35 week preemie



## Mrs_Random

Hi all,

I gave birth on Sunday 17th July at 35 weeks.

I woke up and my waters had broken and started labour naturally not ten hours later.

Me and our son, Benjamin, are now in transitional care.

Benjamin was given an apgar score of 10 and 10 when first born but then about 6 hours later was put in to special care due to possible breathing issues.
He didn't end up needing any breathing assistance, just had antibiotics and was in an incubator for 36 hours.
I expressed milk whilst he was there for tubs feeds which was topped up with formula until my milk came in properly.

On Tues aft he came out of special care, still got jaundice and is having treatment for it but doing better.

The issue I have now is how long are we going to be in hospital?

It's driving me mad. I can't sleep properly due to noise on ward, I am still breast feeding him every three hours what he will take and then expressing more to top him up by tube.

This morning he seemed to be doing so well then this aft his jaundice got worse and we seem to have taken a massive step back.

I know I have a preemie baby, but j don't actually think that has sunk in at all, for some reason I seemed to think I could still be home in 4/5 days, well considering today was day 4 that's not likely.

Anyone else have experience of a 35 week baby? How long were you kept in? 
Did you have lots of problems?

And OMG I think I am in denial as after reading this thread I never even thought there could be development issues!


----------



## lozzy21

Firstly congratulations. We were in for 6 days, it would have only been 2 if she hadn't developed jaundice and needed phototherapy and IV fluids so yes you could be home in 4/5 days maybe even less, you wont be given a set day for home, you will probably be told the same day you can go home. It will all depend on how long it takes his billiruben levels come down.

Niamh was born on the Tuesday, developed jaundice on the Thursday, we were told on the Sunday they would be testing her levels on the Monday morning and if they were ok she could come off the lights. She came off the lights Monday morning and were told at about 2pm they were going to test again at 5pm and if her levels hadn't jumped back up we could go home that day

Levels jumping back up is normal, frustrating but normal.

At 35 weeks any development issues will be very small, if there at all. They usualy develop at the same time as babys born around there due date instead of when they were born but since babys develop at different paces it really wont be noticeable.


----------



## Hotmum

I had a younger lady 

but my son was a 34+4 weeker was at the hospital for couple of week due a couple spells of apnea and feeding issues. He also had Jaundice ( was under the lights for 3 days) but didnt matter since he HAD to stay for another week

just like lozzy said, they do juuuuusst fine !
he crawled at 8 months, walked 1 year and 8 days and at 2 he was talking just like a toddler ! =D soo cute 

I hope everything goes fine hunn !

*hugs


----------



## Cazzyg

My daughter was born at 36 weeks, good weight but developed breathing problems after agpars of 9 & 10. We spent just over a week in hospital. 6 days in special care then roomed in for a few days.

I managed to get a private room to avoid being surrounded by other babies and it was much quieter - is that an option for you?

She had issues with Jaundice too but she was dishcharged even through her bilirubin levels were borderline for treatment. We promised to make sure she got plenty of sunlight and that we would bring her back to hospital if she got more yellow or sleepy.

Initially, she was a little bit slower to smile, laugh etc but she caught up with her peers very quickly and is now a very bright, happy and frighteningly clever little girl.


----------



## gemini xo

My boy was born at 35 weeks, he had no other problems other than learning how to suck on a bottle! He was a very lazy boy and it was very frustrating for me, he was in hospital for 3 weeks then I got to bring him home. :)


----------



## wishingfor3rd

my water broke the day i turned 35 weeks and luckily he was perfectly fine at 4lbs 13oz (he only need to be under the warmer for a few hours) he didnt breastfeed very well but i pumped and i was able to take him home with me!! we were so lucky. i just wanted to say that even though he was born early he crawled by 12 months and walked by 15 and was talking in sentences by 19months!! he has had frequent ear infections which have required two sets of tubes but everyone who knows us cant beleive how well he talks and how smart he is for his age!! good luck to you guys!!


----------



## proudmumgoth

my little one was born at 35 weeks:) she gruenimi better now and her big brother of 14 months lover her to bits I was in for five days and home now than god as the hospital was horrid


----------

